# Switch Kat programming



## markr2 (Jan 27, 2010)

As anyone had any luck setting the address of an NCE switch-kat with a non-NCE system? I have a Lenz LH100 and have not been able to set the address or two switch-kats I've tried.


----------



## markr2 (Jan 27, 2010)

I found out what I was doing wrong.
The program jumper needs to be installed with the power off and removed while power is still on. So the procedure is:
power off the track
install the program jumper
power on the track
issue a switch command to the new address
remove the program jumper with the track still on


----------

